# Best choice dewormer for LGD



## Robin Swanner (Dec 25, 2017)

I have a Marrema that will not leave the homestead. I need to be able to vaccinate and deworm her here at home. I could have the vet come here yes, but I would rather do it myself if I could. It would be more cost effective. I am curious if anyone uses a specific brand and how much. She weighs around 125 lbs. Thank you.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

You can use Ivomec 1% injectable solution at 0.10 ML per 10 pounds of body weight, given once, or
Safeguard 10% at 5 ML per 5 pounds body weight, given on 3 consecutive days.

The liquid forms are much easier to measure.
They will normally eat Ivomec mixed with their food but the Safeguard will have to be put into their mouths.

0.10 ML total of Ivomec is enough for Heartworm treatments alone, and Ivomec won't kill Tapeworms but the Safeguard (Panacure) will.

You can get get a bottle of generic Ivermectin for $35-$50, and it will keep for a couple of years if stored in a cool dark place.

http://www.bing.com/search?q=ivomec...0-0&sk=&cvid=1C6CF6EEA8124A758853A1A7F76241DC


----------



## Robin Swanner (Dec 25, 2017)

Excellent. I appreciate the info. Ivomec and safeguard both are the products I have for my goats. I wasn't sure to the dosage. Thank you so much.


----------

